# Pasta



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Does anybody make their own pasta? I haven't done anything but egg noodles in the past, but was wondering if investing in an inexpensive and manual pasta machine would make sense. I would assume you'd have to make egg-less pasta if you wanted to store it, but I'm not sure if the cost of making your own ends up saving a dime or not. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

I make my own and I love it! I use a recipe that takes semolina, flour, eggs and EVOO. After I make it, I freeze it to use as we need. I use this same recipe for ravioli. Cooks much faster than bought. Not sure if you save $$ or not. When I first made it I had a manual machine and it was fine. But for my birthday my in laws got me one for my KitchenAid and I really like it. The only trouble I have is if I make it all whole wheat. It seems to rip a lot (the chickens like it, they get all the scraps). If you grind your own flour, grind it fine. 
Would love to hear how you make your egg noodles.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We have been making our own pasta for some time now, and early in the game I decieded that a pasta machine would not be a bad investment. The machine I purchased is the Marcato, Atlas 150:

Marcato Atlas 150 Pasta Machine & Motor Set - Marcato Atlas 150 Pasta Machine & Motor Set | cutleryandmore.com

It has a motor as well as a hand crank. The actual machine is well constructed and fairly easy to use and has several pasta attachments but the motor is not very heavy duty and I think that it will probobly fail before too much longer and well before the machine will. If you are going to get a pasta machine I would shy away from the really cheap ones and get one that will last a while, the cheap ones come with "alot of frustration" included at no extra charge.

As far as making egg-less noodles for long term storage, not so, making and storing egg noodles is a good way to store your surplus eggs, long term. I have some in my cabinet made 3 years ago that I keep there for storage tests, still good... I cook up a batch about once a month to see how they are storing and are still as good as when I made them. The only difference is that they seem to take longer to cook the older they get.

When you factor in the ability to store the nutrition of eggs long term, it seems to me to be a slam dunk in favor of home made.

I dont know how you mix your pasta dough but I use my bread machine to mix it, it takes out some of the muscle work... will continue this method as long as the bread machine holds out or power is lost long term.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Ur5hittingMe said:


> I make my own and I love it! I use a recipe that takes semolina, flour, eggs and EVOO. After I make it, I freeze it to use as we need. I use this same recipe for ravioli. Cooks much faster than bought. Not sure if you save $$ or not. When I first made it I had a manual machine and it was fine. But for my birthday my in laws got me one for my KitchenAid and I really like it. The only trouble I have is if I make it all whole wheat. It seems to rip a lot (the chickens like it, they get all the scraps). If you grind your own flour, grind it fine.
> Would love to hear how you make your egg noodles.


If you use whole wheat flour, or add things like dried powdered greens(spinich or other similar), it helps to add extra gluten to the dough. I use "Bobs Red Mill", kinda pricey but makes whole wheat and other types of dough alot more easy to handle.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Egg noodles are about as easy as it gets! 2 cups flour, 4 eggs, 1 1/2 tsp salt. Knead with your hands, divide into 4 segments an roll each segment out very thin. Fold the segment several times and cut into thin strips. I usually fill my 4 dehydrator trays with one batch. I just didn't know if the eggs would go bad in storage. I'd hate to go to all the work of making a bunch of egg noodles and then get sick from eating them, lol.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a manual pasta machine and I really like it. It makes rolling the dough much easier than it would be without it. If you can find one for cheap, I think you'd be glad you had one.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I love *Angel Hair* pasta, and am unable to make it myself reliably 

You might not save any money making your own noodles, but you will have as much control in what's in them as the ingredients you choose. :2thumb:

I don't know how long the shelf life is, but I've had some homemade soup (egg)noodles that were dated 10 years previous and they tasted fine, if perhaps nutritionally deficient. :dunno:

Has anybody had any luck making their own high-protein *soba* noodles?


----------

